# 25" combination jointer/thickness planer



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This is the largest/widest combination jointer/planer I've ever seen. Mine is only 1/2 that size, at 13" wide:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man what a hoss, that is one serious machine. I have never seen a jointer that size or even close.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You forget Warner Construction, I think he has a 36" jointer. 

I never did like that kind of push blocks that guy is using. I got some with the craftsman jointer I bought and it started slipping within an hour of use so I threw them away.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good 'ole Warner....*



Steve Neul said:


> You forget Warner Construction, I think he has a 36" jointer.
> 
> I never did like that kind of push blocks that guy is using. I got some with the craftsman jointer I bought and it started slipping within an hour of use so I threw them away.



This is a combo machine, not just a jointer. :vs_cool:



You gotta spit on those rubber blocks to give them "stiction' ..... :vs_OMG:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It might just be me, but I think that machine would have large pucker factor with no guard and a makeshift fence.


----------

